# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Mushroom and Tomato Chicken

## Money Boss Hustla

Ingredients: 
1/4 cup olive oil 
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice 
1/4 cup diced onion 
4 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves 
1/2 cup sliced fresh mushrooms 
1/2 cup diced tomatoes, drained 


Directions:
1. Heat oil, lemon juice and onion in a large skillet over medium heat. When onion is tender, add chicken, mushrooms and tomatoes. 
2. Cook over medium high heat for 5 to 7 minutes each side, stirring occasionally, or until chicken is cooked through and no longer pink inside.

Makes 4 servings. Amount per serving:
Calories 255 
Protein 23.5g 
Total Fat 15.9g 
Sodium 98mg 
Cholesterol 61mg 
Carbohydrates 3.5g 
Fiber 0.6g

----------

